# Speakers?



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not aware of anything like you describe.

Both in our county club, and for our annual Northeast Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference, we pick speakers that are known to us (either through reading their research papers, reading articles and/or books, or through personal contacts).

deknow


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

My club President told me that he has a list of potential speakers - I 'think' he got it from the State level. I don't know if Virginia is anything like Ohio, but I would assume your state apiary program would be able to help. Heck, just ask past club officers where they got their list of potential speakers. I'm sure if you asked a couple bee clubs in your area, they could give you a good place to start.

Last year at one of the beginning of the year meetings, my club asked the members what topics they were interested in having a speaker talk about. You may find that you have club members who are knowledgeable about the topics other club members are interested in. More and more, it seems like my club is having our own members giving good presentations.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Assuming you're a local club without the budget to bring in nationally-known speakers, start with Countyboy's suggestion of having some of your own club members give presentations. In our club we've had members give talks on building your own bee-vac, doing removals, techniques for splitting colonies, mite treatments, etc.

Consider also State-level speakers. We have our State Apiary inspector visit our club about once a year. We've also had someone from the State Chemist's office talk about pesticide application laws and what to do if your bees are killed. We had someone from the Dept of Agriculture talk about the value of different crops and how beekeeping was almost off-the-radar since we have very few commercial beekeepers, but lots of sideliners and small-scale beekeepers - interesting perspectives.


----------



## dkvello (Apr 2, 2010)

Both the Colonial Bee Keepers in Hampton and the Beekeepers Guild of Southeastern Va have some good, state level speakers. Give them a try.


----------



## EvaST-B (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------

